# wheelset choice



## berty bassett (16 Apr 2014)

Right - narrowed it down to 3
fulcrum racing 3 - good write ups and reviews but big white hub that won't go with bike 

campag zonda - looks good 

rolf aspin sl - personally i think they look fantastic with few spokes - downside - if they break a spoke 

i aint never gonna be a speed monster as i am getting old weak and feeble , but i do do quite a few miles and i just wondered what others would choose - dont forget the 3s have a big white disc and i am on a black and green bike - eearghh


----------



## the_mikey (16 Apr 2014)

The Campag Zonda wheelset is almost the same as the Fulcrum racing 3 wheelset. I would choose Zonda.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Apr 2014)

berty bassett said:


> Right - narrowed it down to 3
> fulcrum racing 3 - good write ups and reviews but big white hub that won't go with bike
> 
> campag zonda - looks good
> ...


I got the Zondas at the beginning March (ish) to replace my Mavic Aksiums. I love them. Initially I was a little disappointed because I was hoping my average would go up by about 10mph (), but I was really impressed by the way they rolled and by how incredibly quiet they were compared to the Mavics. I could feel a big difference in the stiffness and the weight and the way they responded when I gave it a bit of extra oomph. Now they've bedded in I can't fault them, they feel rock solid, they roll beautifully and they look fantastic, I honestly think they're a massive improvement on the Aksiums. With regards to an increase in my averages and overall performance, well, everything has improved. I'm climbing quicker and the Strava trophys are coming thick and fast, however I have more than doubled my mileage this year, so really it's down to that, but have I doubled my mileage because of the Zondas, hmmmmm?
In summary I'd recommend them to anyone, I haven't been disappointed at all. I was tossing up between them and the Fulcrum Quattros, I'm glad I chose the Zondas. I guess in the end it depends what you're changing from though.


----------



## berty bassett (16 Apr 2014)

hmmm 2 for the zondas  thanks , has anyone got the rolf aspin ? think they look best but may cause problems just because of vanity - maybe but i think i have made my mind up 
thank you for replying


----------



## SteveBM (18 Apr 2014)

I'm thinking of the Zondas too. My current wheel set is the Giant P-Elite C on my Defy Composite 1. My biggest issue isn't choosing the wheels, it's knowing whether I'm likely to see much of a difference over my current wheels.

In other words, how good are my current wheels and what's the gap between these and, say, the Zondas?

I mainly ride sportives and weekend rides between 25 and 100 miles. It's not particularly hilly in Essex but I have a London to Paris ride coming up where I'll be seeing some decent hills.

Any advice welcome, and sorry to OP for hijacking the thread


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2014)

only speaking from experience and possibly bad luck, but I just bust a spoke on the rear wheel of my bike and rendered it unrideable. Had to call the better half out to pick me up, she was not amused!! Just something to bare in mind when looking at low spoke count wheels. However the flip side they were quick wheels and very stiff, and thought they would be bullet proof..........


----------



## SteveBM (18 Apr 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> only speaking from experience and possibly bad luck, but I just bust a spoke on the rear wheel of my bike and rendered it unrideable. Had to call the better half out to pick me up, she was not amused!! Just something to bare in mind when looking at low spoke count wheels. However the flip side they were quick wheels and very stiff, and thought they would be bullet proof..........



What wheels were they, just out of interest?


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2014)

Cole Rollen Elite


----------



## berty bassett (19 Apr 2014)

it dont matter now - ive took the plunge - chainreations have knocked more money off the zondas so after reading the 2 people here and reviews on tinterweb ive only gone and done it - the money i saved not getting rolf aspin ( i still think they look the best ) got me tyres and cassette - nice


----------



## SteveBM (19 Apr 2014)

berty bassett said:


> it dont matter now - ive took the plunge - chainreations have knocked more money off the zondas so after reading the 2 people here and reviews on tinterweb ive only gone and done it - the money i saved not getting rolf aspin ( i still think they look the best ) got me tyres and cassette - nice


Currently £256 on Wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-zonda-clincher-wheelset/

My initial question of whether it's worth the upgrade over my existing Giant wheels remains though


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2014)

Hmm how old are the current wheels, how many miles on them ? Quick google of the wheelset suggests they aint bad to start with ? If worn out then that is a different matter, but as per my post further up low spoke count and close clearance frame equals long walk if you break a spoke. As for upgrades, a decent set of wheels is probably the best upgrade you can buy for your bike. Those you linked too seem to get good reviews. For me I think unless someone can convince me, I would buy something with a higher spoke count but that is down to my experience.


----------



## SteveBM (19 Apr 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Hmm how old are the current wheels, how many miles on them ? Quick google of the wheelset suggests they aint bad to start with ? If worn out then that is a different matter, but as per my post further up low spoke count and close clearance frame equals long walk if you break a spoke. As for upgrades, a decent set of wheels is probably the best upgrade you can buy for your bike. Those you linked too seem to get good reviews. For me I think unless someone can convince me, I would buy something with a higher spoke count but that is down to my experience.



Thanks MrG. The wheels are pretty new, and have around 2000 miles on them I guess. They're not worn out, I've just got an "upgrade itch"!
I appreciate the advice about spoke count and will take this on board.
I'm just looking to upgrade and wondering whether it's going to be worth it on the Zondas, or whether I'll need to spend a few quid more to get a perceivable difference.

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## berty bassett (19 Apr 2014)

SteveBM said:


> Currently £256 on Wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-zonda-clincher-wheelset/
> 
> My initial question of whether it's worth the upgrade over my existing Giant wheels remains though


oops thats where i meant - got me shops mixed


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2014)

i just bought the same said wheels for my Ti - replacing the velocity handbuilts i have on it for the summer


----------



## Cyclone1 (24 Apr 2014)

I've just bought Zondas to go on my new bike. The set they are replacing are very decent but with tyres represent a 600g saving......that's got to make a difference.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Apr 2014)

SteveBM said:


> I'm thinking of the Zondas too. My current wheel set is the Giant P-Elite C on my Defy Composite 1. My biggest issue isn't choosing the wheels, it's knowing whether I'm likely to see much of a difference over my current wheels.
> 
> In other words, how good are my current wheels and what's the gap between these and, say, the Zondas?
> 
> ...



I'd imagine the P-Elites are akin to the Campag Khamsin, I don't mean in build style or owt but price point/performance package.

So the Zondas would be a couple of steps up from that, I'd say you'd definitely notice and appreciate it but you won't become Wiggins on account!!

Stu


----------



## SteveBM (25 Apr 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> I'd imagine the P-Elites are akin to the Campag Khamsin, I don't mean in build style or owt but price point/performance package.
> 
> So the Zondas would be a couple of steps up from that, I'd say you'd definitely notice and appreciate it but you won't become Wiggins on account!!
> 
> Stu


Cheers Stu, appreciate the response


----------

